# Dog peeing urine and some blood



## lunayusema (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok I took my dog to the vet because there was an accident with her tail. The vet had to amputate it. Today, I felt that her heartbeat was a lot faster than normal. She never usually whines when she has to go to the bathroom, but she did this time, and again another time she had to go. I thought it was odd that my dog had to go again, but I went downstairs to let her out, but she didn't make it outside, so I saw that there were some blood drops mixed in with her urine. I suspect that my mom gave her half of some pill to kill the pain she was getting from her tail. Maybe it was the pill that did this. I dunno. Anyways, my main concern is well...I dunno. My dog is dying isn't she? She's a small poodle/bichon she is neutered, only three years old. She's been shaking too, pretty much the whole day. 

I know I'll probably get a lot of responses telling me to take her to the vet. I know, I understand that. We had to take another dog we used to have to the vet because of blood in the urine or whatever, and we had to put him down because the surgery to fix it was going to be $3,000. Believe me, if I had a job and wasn't dependant, putting down my dog for that reason would not be an option. I'm only 18. I guess I was just posting this here for some hope. But if you suspect that that's how much it might cost to keep my dog alive then I guess there is none. I'm sorry if this thread makes no sense.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Luna. First off, don't go off the deep end here. Calm down.

You MUST take your dog to the vet. It may be a urinary tract infection and have nothing to do with the tail amputation or it may be something else. BUT your dog is in discomfort and is showing symptoms of being ill. Regardless of the outcome the dog is the important thing here, not you, not your mother. You are responsible for care of this dog. Worrying about a huge bill is legitimate, we all worry about these things, but it cannot stop you from getting care for the dog. 

I hope all turns out well.


----------



## lunayusema (Mar 13, 2010)

I know. I'm going to take her to the vet. I just would have liked to be somewhat perpared for when my dad decides he has to tell the vet to put her down. We will find out the problem first of course. But obviously if it would cost that much to fix this problem then we'll have no choice. I want to help my dog. I'd get a job if I could. Please don't think I'm irresponsible for having the dog in the first place, some family my mom knows gave her to us when she was already one year old and they really neglected her. I took better care of her than they ever did. But we were never in a situation to afford a dog. It's too late to give her to someone else. Not many people want a sick dog. I'm sorry for getting off topic, I just don't want to anger anyone because I have a dog and I can't pay to take care of her. I hate impulsive pet buying as much as the next person. 

I just assume that everything has to be paid upfront, and obviously if we say we don't have the money to our vet, then he won't go ahead and help my dog. That's one of the things that worries me.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds to me like a UTI. Or could be stones/crystals but you need to take the dog to the vet because if she is stuggling to urinate and there is blood she is more than likely in pain. And I dont know about dogs but I know that in people if you have a UTI left untreated it will turn into a kidney infection causing worse symptoms including shaking.

I dont know what its like where you are but here the vet can not/will not let an animal suffer. We just had our cat in last fall for crystals and a complete blockage (common with male cats) we had to come up with the money or sign our cat over to the vet 

Chances are this is a UTI and can be cleared up with some antibiotics, but you need to take the dog to the vet.


----------



## lunayusema (Mar 13, 2010)

I took the dog to the vet. He also thought it was UTI from the symptons I described to him, he didn't look at my dog or anything. I just find it VERY strange that the day after her tail is amputated she gets a UTI. She's always been a healthy dog, we've never had to take her to the vet, I am very selective on what I feed her, it just makes no sense. I didn't think the cause for her UTI was because of her tail amputation, I really think it was because of the ibuprofen my mother gave her the other day. I did some searching and it pretty much all says that it's poison to dogs. I'm not sure how often the dog would have to be taking it before it gets sick or something, but my dog is small, so the dosage for her might have been too much I suspect. Anywho, the vet doesn't think it's because of the pill she was given so...yeah either the antibiotics will make her better in 16 days or...well I don't really want to think of the or.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I dont know about dogs but I know with my cat, stress can cause his PH to go up and then he is at risk of a UTI or crystals forming. Funny the vet didnt take a urine sample.


----------



## lunayusema (Mar 13, 2010)

Is it because your cat has a ... umm condition for that or something? I mean is your cat completely normal and healthy and it just stresses out and that happens? I'm just wondering if it's a special case or if that happens to quite a few cats. 

The vet told me to bring in a urine sample, but my dog would stop peeing everytime I tried to get one. I'm really worried now though, he put my dog down as being male but she's not...


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

My cat had struviet crystals in Nov and had a complete blockage, so now I monitor his urine ph at home and I know that when he is stressed his PH his high. 

Also I am not a vet, but I think that your dog would have had to have the UTI before its tail was amputated if it was had blood in the urine the next day. Maybe it was the stress of the accident? or was that the same day? 

Also again not too sure about dogs, but I know food plays a big part in UTIs for cats.


----------



## lunayusema (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I suppose is UTI takes a while to show symptoms then she might have it. I found out that she was urinating with blood the day of the amputation. Sometimes in the evening after it was amputated. I am really hoping it's just UTI, because if she was poisoned, then that's a lot more serious from what I've been reading. I did switch her dog food a few weeks ago. Something I've never bought for her, but I try to make sure it's a good quality dog food. I suppose that could be the cause then. But I'm still a little wierded out by the timing that this happened.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

First off, giving over the counter medications for pain can be dangerous, as I'm sure you've read..make sure your mum knows this for the future. 

Stress CAN cause changes in the concentration and ph of urine, just like it can affect a diabetics blood sugar or a cardiac patient's blood pressure. We are fine tuned machines and stress throws a lot of hormones into the system..which can mess it up if we are sensitive to that.

Bichon are prone to bladder stones as well so it's something to keep in mind. 

Did the vet give you antibiotics or special food for the dog if it's a UTI? Does the vet know your mum gave him ibuprofen? It's important that he know, so call him and let him know as well. Then he can let you know if there's anything else you need to watch for. 

Good luck. And yes, I understand about the money thing..believe me. Each time one of my guys SEEMS sick or gets an injury I think oh no! Then I figure something out and try not to stress too much about it...there is always CareCredit and some vets will allow payments but that has to be discussed up front.


----------



## lunayusema (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you so much you guys. I didn't know bichons were prone to bladder stones. I did tell the vet we gave her ibuprofen, he didn't seem to think that was the problem, not that he looked at her or anything, he just assumed it was UTI from what I described. So right now she's taking antibiotic pills that he gave us and she seems to be doing a bit better now.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I was under the impression that Ibuprofen is VERY toxic to dogs and should never ever be given.

It does sound like a UTI, which is easily treated, but I am stuck on the IBprof....I'm not sure if the OP understands the severity. Please please tell your mom never to give that again. Aspirin is safer for dogs and even with that you should call your vet first to see the correct dosage.


----------



## lunayusema (Mar 13, 2010)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> I was under the impression that Ibuprofen is VERY toxic to dogs and should never ever be given.
> 
> It does sound like a UTI, which is easily treated, but I am stuck on the IBprof....I'm not sure if the OP understands the severity. Please please tell your mom never to give that again. Aspirin is safer for dogs and even with that you should call your vet first to see the correct dosage.


Believe me after reading about it I understand. The problem is that NO ONE else understands. I told the vet and he just sent me away still saying it was UTI. I told my mom and she said no it's not bad until you give it to her for several days. I know she could probably die if we don't do anything about it. I mean she's still urinating with blood and it seems more obvious now. Tomorrow morning I'll taker her to the vet and let him know. Maybe he'll listen this time.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I would get an x ray done to check for stones. My moms dog was peeing with blood in it and she had a bladder stone.


----------

